# Alice Sabatini è Miss Italia 2015. Foto e Video.



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Miss Italia 2015 è stata eletta la concorrente n. 5 Alice Sabatini di 18 anni. Ha partecipato alla finale con il titolo di Miss Lazio.

Ecco alcune foto di Alice Sabatini.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Miss Italia 2015 è stata eletta la concorrente n. 5 Alice Sabatini di 18 anni. Ha partecipato alla finale con il titolo di Miss Lazio.




Ho aggiunto qualche foto.

Niente di che. In giro se ne incontrano di molto più gnocche. Ma molto molto molto molto molto di più.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto qualche foto.
> 
> Niente di che. In giro se ne incontrano di molto più gnocche. Ma molto molto molto molto molto di più.



È vero, io personalmente avrei scelto la n. 10.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)




----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2015)

E' un pò la versione trash di Roberta Giarrusso (gran topa)


----------



## Milo (21 Settembre 2015)

Posso dire che non mi piace per niente???


----------



## Snake (21 Settembre 2015)

pollice giù


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Miss Italia 2015 è stata eletta la concorrente n. 5 Alice Sabatini di 18 anni. Ha partecipato alla finale con il titolo di Miss Lazio.
> 
> Ecco alcune foto di Alice Sabatini.



Non ho visto il programma, ma a giudicare da foto e video visti qui e in giro le altre due finaliste mi sembrano già un po' meglio. Lei ragazza carina ma normalissima. Ormai raramente Miss Italia è veramente bella. Però per il resto mi rimetto al giudizio degli uomini,deve piacere a voi,alla fine.
Campanilisticamente mi spiace pure un po' che si sia infranta la tradizione degli ultimi anni di fare vincere una siciliana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2015)

Un po' drasticamente direi una delle peggiori di sempre.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Settembre 2015)

Mi prendono per il sedere? Mi ribello. Andrò in piazza coi forconi, spaccherò tutto. Non si può! Con tutte le gnocche che ci sono in Italia mi pigliano questa che è semplicemente da "un paio di botte e via"? No cosi non va. La gnocca è importante ragazzi. Voglio una rivoluzione. Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu maledetti.


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2015)

Di faccia niente di che, ragazza normale, se tu vai a Miss Italia con un taglio di capelli così (corti) o hai un viso magnificamente stupendo altrimenti è raccomandatissima, il viso non mi pare da gran topa e le altre non le ho viste ma mi ci gioco tutto che sono sicuramente molto meglio.
C'è di meglio, ma basterebbe andare in giro una mattinata per trovarne una più carina di viso di questa.


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2015)

una delle peggiori di sempre,nulla di che


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (21 Settembre 2015)

Mah, solo nel mio condominio ce ne saranno un paio meglio di questa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2015)

ma ancora qualcuno crede che miss italia sia " eletta " dalla gente ?? 

Queste che vincono hanno i contratti con le agenzie mesi prima della partecipazione ... oramai anche questa manifestazione è diventata una pura formalità.. 

Comunque per inciso.. questa è una ragazza normalissima .. e pure neanche troppo bella


----------



## bmb (21 Settembre 2015)

Ma dove va sta pecciolona?


----------



## francylomba (21 Settembre 2015)

capelli corti da bocciare .. 
parente di sabatini ? caso è del lazio


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2015)

Ogni anno dopo Miss Italia i commenti sono sempre gli stessi "ce ne sono di meglio" "è meglio quella arrivata seconda" "è brutta" "niente di che"...al di là che vorrei vedere le topone che si fanno quelli di questi commenti fuma il punto è che una massima storica dice che la bellezza è soggettiva quindi evidentemente a qualcuno questa piace. 
Faccio solo due commenti:
1) a me i capelli corti piacciono, sono moderni, basta miss Italia sempre con chiome folte o chilometriche..ogni tanto ci sta bene qualcosa di diverso
2) non capisco come fa ad avere 18 anni..ok il trucco, ma gliene darei almeno 22-23

Nel complesso è una bella ragazza, siccome non so esattamente quali siano i parametri di giudizio mi limito a dire questo


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto qualche foto.
> 
> Niente di che. In giro se ne incontrano di molto più gnocche. Ma molto molto molto molto molto di più.



Confermo, come sta accadendo troppo spesso a miss Italia non scelgono la più bella.


----------



## Gas (21 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oal di là che vorrei vedere le topone che si fanno quelli di questi commenti fuma



Anche se sicuramente non mi crederai... quella che mi bombo è per me molto più bella di questa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Anche se sicuramente non mi crederai... quella che mi bombo è *per me *molto più bella di questa...



De gustibus non est disputandum

Ripeto, ce ne saranno senza dubbio milioni più belle ma il punto è che lei lì c'è arrivata..ha fatto i concorsi, si è impegnata, ha affrontato il giudizio...non è che è colpa sua se ha vinto..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Settembre 2015)

Che cesso


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2015)

gioca a basket al Santa Marinella in A2


----------



## juventino (21 Settembre 2015)

A me sinceramente piace, ma posso dire tranquillamente che qui dove vivo io basta affacciarsi dalla finestra per trovare ragazze più belle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2015)

Ormai questo concorso non vale più nulla.
Sicuramente non è brutta,ma un giro in qualsiasi centro commerciale basta per trovare decine di candidate più valide.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Settembre 2015)

Carina, ma ovviamente non è la più bella d'Italia. Ci sono ragazze molto più belle ogni giorno qua in Università.


----------



## BB7 (21 Settembre 2015)

Onestamente è quel tipo di ragazza che se vedessi in un locale non mi verrebbe nemmeno la voglia di provarci... non mi piace.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (21 Settembre 2015)

Cioè, siamo passati da lei







a costei






Chiudete Miss Italia dai


----------



## Miro (21 Settembre 2015)

Bah, se ne trovano a pacchi di migliori di lei andando in giro 5 minuti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2015)

Cioè, quando ho visto sta foto so morto


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2015)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno dopo Miss Italia i commenti sono sempre gli stessi "ce ne sono di meglio" "è meglio quella arrivata seconda" "è brutta" "niente di che"...al di là che vorrei vedere le topone che si fanno quelli di questi commenti fuma il punto è che una massima storica dice che la bellezza è soggettiva quindi evidentemente a qualcuno questa piace.
> Faccio solo due commenti:
> 1)* a me i capelli corti piacciono, sono moderni*, basta miss Italia sempre con chiome folte o chilometriche..ogni tanto ci sta bene qualcosa di diverso
> 2) non capisco come fa ad avere 18 anni..ok il trucco, ma gliene darei almeno 22-23
> ...




Non dico che non ci siano tagli corti esteticamente belli, ma una donna rinuncia a una bell'arma di seduzione,
infatti di solito i tagli corti piacciono di più alle donne stesse perchè non capiscono la sensualità che esprime su noi uomini una bella capigliatura folta, lunga e lucente.


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Cioè, siamo passati da lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miriam


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Cioè, siamo passati da lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va bè è come confrontare l'oro liquido con la resina, ci passa parecchio.
Miriam era ed è una topa clamorosa, ha fatto un percorso pazzesco da quando è diventata Miss Italia, questa probabilmente ha vinto solo perché ha i capelli corti e volevano far vedere che anche queste così vincono questo concorso di raccomandazioni e basta.
Un'altra che ho trovato pessima è stata la portabandiera di Torino 2006, anche lì vinse solo per quel motivo e perché era piemontese mi pare.
Ogni anno con Miss Italia si premia la bruttezza italiana, non la bellezza, e dire che di ragazze bellissime ce ne sono eccome solo che quelle che ci provano sono sempre quelle meno belle o sotto la media, ma proprio perché lo sono che ci provano eh.


----------



## vota DC (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma chissenefrega dei tagli di capelli, più corti sono più brutti sono e una pelatona non vincerà mai, però il viso si giudica dai lineamenti e in questo caso lasciano parecchio a desiderare. In compenso è giocatrice di basket e quindi molto alta...ah no è alta solo 178 cm, che cavolo nel 2005 ero in vacanza con una compagna di università che era alta 190 cm e aveva un viso migliore e più giovanile pur essendo più vecchia (aveva 20 anni) ma la cosa peggiore è che pur avendo 11 anni non è che sembri più vecchia di questa 1996, anzi direi il contrario!


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno dopo Miss Italia i commenti sono sempre gli stessi "ce ne sono di meglio" "è meglio quella arrivata seconda" "è brutta" "niente di che"...*al di là che vorrei vedere le topone che si fanno quelli di questi commenti* fuma il punto è che una massima storica dice che la bellezza è soggettiva quindi evidentemente a qualcuno questa piace.
> Faccio solo due commenti:
> 1) a me i capelli corti piacciono, sono moderni, basta miss Italia sempre con chiome folte o chilometriche..ogni tanto ci sta bene qualcosa di diverso
> 2) non capisco come fa ad avere 18 anni..ok il trucco, ma gliene darei almeno 22-23
> ...



Guarda, se ti posto la foto di una ragazza con cui son stato e con cui mi sento, visto che ho riallacciato i rapporti recentemente, son sicuro al 99,9% che mi dirai che è meglio di questa e pure di tanto, sia fisicamente che di viso. Non c'è proprio paragone  Sono sicuro che direbbero la stessa cosa anche gli altri utenti. Detto questo: Non c'entrano assolutamente nulla le tipe che ci bombiamo noi. Allora un ragazzo che non bomba da anni e che si è fatto solo cesse non si può permettere di dire "Questa è brutta?" Ma che ragionamento è? Non sta in piedi. 
Questa per esser Miss Italia è un cesso cosmico. Che poi nella vita vera (Fuori da Miss Italia) sia normale/carina non ci piove. Come non ci piove che se arrivasse a gambe aperte da me glielo butterei senza troppi problemi. Ma questo è comunque un discorso a parte che ha mille sfaccettature  Come ha già detto qualcun altro se la vedessi in un locale, lei non sarebbe la prima scelta. Non andrei a provarci per primo proprio con lei e questa già te la dice lunga sulla bellezza di questa ragazza. Il punto è che i gusti sono personali è vero. Ma 9 ragazzi su 10 la pensano come me, quindi c'è qualcosa che non quadra. 
L'Italia è un paese pieno di barze pazzesche, soprattutto al Sud, ed è una vergogna che abbia vinto proprio lei. Ricordati che questa ragazza dovrebbe rappresentare la bellezza Italiana nel mondo, ti senti di dire che lei la rappresenti a dovere? Non credo. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> De gustibus non est disputandum
> 
> Ripeto, ce ne saranno senza dubbio milioni più belle ma il punto è che lei lì c'è arrivata..*ha fatto i concorsi, si è impegnata, ha affrontato il giudizio...non è che è colpa sua se ha vinto..*



Io son sicuro che invece abbia vinto con aiuti ambigui. Son sicuro che le sue ginocchia abbiano visto più piastrelle del mio piastrellista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


>



Ottimo che posti sta foto, Miriam Leone è una Miss Italia bellissima, ma guarda che differenza dalla foto che hai postato tu a quella della vittoria del concorso






Sembra quasi un'altra..Perché c'è poco da fare il trucco conta moltissimo e quindi un trucco ben fatto o magari non azzeccato ti cambia quasi il volto, senza contare che noi giudichiamo da casa e non da lì, con tutta la distorsione che può dare la TV e ancor più le foto (mai sentito parlare di persone non fotogeniche?! Io ho amiche molto carine che però in foto escono sempre da cani, specie se in posa..si impara anche a farsi fotografare)

Prima di definire sta poveraccia un catorcio io aspetterei di vederla in qualche programma Tv truccata a dovere e poi ne riparleremo con più elementi per giudicarla..e attenzione che anche dopo la vittoria di Miriam Leone si sprecarono i commenti negativi, così come dopo la vittoria per esempio della Chiabotto..
Se poi il problema sono i capelli corti vi do una notizia, se non li tagli crescono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> L'Italia è un paese pieno di barze pazzesche, soprattutto al Sud, ed è una vergogna che abbia vinto proprio lei. Ricordati che questa ragazza dovrebbe rappresentare la bellezza Italiana nel mondo,* ti senti di dire che lei la rappresenti a dovere?* Non credo.
> 
> Io son sicuro che invece abbia vinto con aiuti ambigui. *Son sicuro che le sue ginocchia abbiano visto più piastrelle del mio piastrellista*.



Sulla prima considerazione io credo che non esista una bellezza italiana standard, sennò allora dovrebbe sempre vincere una mora coi capelli lunghi e due belle tette..lo stile Bellucci/Cuccinotta..ma non è che si può far sempre vincere una così..l'unica volta che sinceramente mi ha fatto ridere è stata la vittoria di quella ragazza di colore che davvero oltre che nulla di ché era assolutamente inopportuna..

Sulla seconda considerazione è un'affermazione che si può fare relativamente a ogni donna..una considerazione altamente maschilista (e spesso vera) che però può valere per tutte..non sappiamo i retroscena..certo, fossi dell'ambiente sarei estremamente corruttibile lo ammetto


----------



## vota DC (22 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi un'altra..Perché c'è poco da fare il trucco conta moltissimo



E' penalizzata dall'espressione nella seconda foto, però anche se non sembra sensualissima non si può sbagliare sull'età e dimostra decisamente meno di vent'anni. Lo stesso non si può dire di Miss Italia, comunque la miss Nonna appena eletta dimostra appena una decina in più della nuova Miss Italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Settembre 2015)

Miss Italia, ironia The Jackal: la gaffe della vincitrice Alice Sabatini - YouTube


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Miss Italia, ironia The Jackal: la gaffe della vincitrice Alice Sabatini - YouTube



non riesco a mettere solo il video  comunque è epico, guardatelo...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (22 Settembre 2015)

Miriam Leone secondo me è stata una delle miss più belle degli ultimi anni e vinse dopo il ripescaggio visto che fu eliminata praticamente subito , un'altra bella è stata Daniela Ferolla


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma davvero questa è Miss Italia 2015??? 

lol


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Miriam Leone secondo me è stata una delle miss più belle degli ultimi anni e vinse dopo il ripescaggio visto che fu eliminata praticamente subito , un'altra bella è stata Daniela Ferolla



Concordo, aggiungerei anche la Chillemi


----------



## mandraghe (23 Settembre 2015)

```
http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/striscialanotizia/servizio/tapiro-a-miss-italia_561015.html
```


Vi consiglio di guardare soprattutto da 1.55 in poi...............................................


----------

